# Anderson's Autobiography



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Anderson's Story

I've been hanging out with all the other betta's at this horrible place called Walmart. People keep taking home some of the others and the other bettas keep telling me it is because I'm not very flashy that no one wants me... I didn't know how much longer I could live in this awful polluted water... One day some lady came ... made a face and came back with water and gave me and some of my friends more water as we were almost out. It helped, but I still felt sick. I started hanging out on the bottom of my cup because I just felt so yucky. 
Today, that lady came back and I saw her talking to some guy and he picked me up and looked at me... wrote "no charge" on my lid and that lady took me home. 
Wow do I feel better! I got bunches of water and it looks like a garden. She even gave me some food.. but I don't feel well enough to eat yet.
She named me "Anderson" for some fairy tale about an ugly duckling... not sure what that is about.
But I think to thank her I will let my true colors shine in my fins the best I can. That will be my thank you. Check out the pictures she took of me.


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

pic


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

*A Week Later*

Well.. I've been in my new home for a week now. WOW!! I had no idea how good it would feel to have clean water to swim in. My home has this bridge which I checked out right away. I love it. I can swim under it and I do often. It is so much fun to swim around. My "Mom" as I call her, moved me to a new spot and gave me a new heater which I LOVE! Now, the temperature stays the same just at the temperature I like. The old one was ok, but sometimes I got a little chilly. With the change I also got a new real plant stuck on a rock and I the best thing I got yesterday was a CAVE. Now, I stuck my head in just a little, but I was afraid. Then later I tried again and a big bubble bursted out of it, so I decided that was enough excitement and I'll wait until later to try again. I think it is cool though. My Mom smiles at me every time she brings me food to eat. Sometimes I look over and she is just sitting there looking at me. I guess she thinks I'm pretty. I'm so lucky. She's always taking pictures of me...


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Here I am going under my bridge.....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, cute!!


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Mom told me someone on here thinks I'm gorgeous. Thank you! Mom also told me I needed to let you know more about my story. 

I can tell you, I never knew life could be so Good!! I have the best Mom in the world and am sure I'm turned out to be the luckiest betta at walmart that day. Even though I was suffocating and thought I'd die... turns out because of that I ended up with the best home. Sometimes I feel sorry for the other ones that were so pretty and ended up going home with someone who didn't know what we needed.

My Mom has started playing games with me when she feeds me. She puts one piece on the opposite end and I swim really fast to get it... then she puts the second one the farthest away and I swim after it... She is so funny. Since she wanted to have fun I figured I'd have some fun too. Now, when I get to my food sometimes I circle around it, and then flare at it. I love doing it because it makes her laugh!:lol: I'm so happy and my fins have grown and I look Great!! (if I do say so myself):BIGwinky:

I'll see if I can find a good picture of myself.. I should be able to; my mom takes enough of them. The first one is me flaring... cool hu? 

The second one is me doing my favorite thing again... swimming under the bridge..


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh here is one of my beautiful fins... it's a little blurry, but you can see how nice they are anyway.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Aww..what a great story..that is soo cute..I love that pic of your fishy peekin out from under that bridge..(Pic of the month) photo op..just precious!!!


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

What a lucky little fish! His colors are really coming out now. Good job on the rescue.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Anderson,

Thanks for telling us your story. I'm glad you found a great home and a new toy with someone who cares about you


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Well... I know I haven't written in a while, but I've been feeling so good and so happy. I guess time really does fly when your having fun!! I am looking so awesome, at least that what I hear my mom say all the time. I know I feel awesome!! Every time she changes my water she moves my stuff around and I love investigating all the nooks and crannies. My favorite thing is still going under the bridge, but I always find new spots each time that I can squeeze under or through. I just love doing that. Here are some more fantastic pictures of yours truly that mom has taken...... I'm so HAPPY!:-D


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Weeeee.....I love swimming!!


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Are you looking at me??? :BIGkissy:


----------

